# Just bought a new Toro 826 HD OXE 38805



## karinger (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello all,

This is my first post here. I did a lot of research and apparently came up with the same conclusion many of you have... Toro makes a great snowblower. I initially was going to get the non-HD unit, but for about $300 more you get a lot more machine.

If you are still in the research stage, This may help:

The HD unit comes with larger tires, a reinforced frame, commercial grade gearbox, wheel clutches for easier steering and a feeling that you just made a fantastic purchase. The dealer said, the only time he sees these for service is if someone does not turn off the fuel at the end of the season. He suggested turning off the fuel after every use (Run it empty then give it 3-4 pulls on the cord) just in case there is no more significant snow for the year.

I am waiting on delivery and a snowfall to test it.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

You will love it , great choice.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello karinger, welcome to *SBF* and congrats!! sounds like a great machine, too bad they don't make an 824 hd oxe


----------



## karinger (Dec 29, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello karinger, welcome to *SBF* and congrats!! sounds like a great machine, too bad they don't make an 824 hd oxe


Yeah, if they made it in a 24" that would have been the one I purchased. My main reason for getting the HD unit is that the plows in my area bury me on a regular basis. In the past, I've had major ice chunks to contend with. The size of this unit is overkill for my property size otherwise.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Bravo on the Toro :grin:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats! That is a nice machine, best of luck with it and hope you get some good use out of it in the near future.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF! 

Good choice!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

karinger said:


> Yeah, if they made it in a 24" that would have been the one I purchased. My main reason for getting the HD unit is that the plows in my area bury me on a regular basis. In the past, I've had major ice chunks to contend with. The size of this unit is overkill for my property size otherwise.


 my reason for a 824 is that is about as wide of a bucket I can fit in the garage with all the other stuff that's in there. I had a '79 826 but it was too much trouble to get it in or out of the garage, I gave it to a friend back in july because he always helps me with other stuff and he wanted a big snowblower after seeing the 826 and the 824 powershift in the garage


----------

